# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  hanging farm-style gate on sloping ground

## ScenicKalorama

HOWdy all.  I am wanting to hang a farm-style gate between 2 existing round treated pine posts, however the ground is sloping about 330mm from one side to the other and also sloping downhill past the gate.  I am looking to get the gate custom-made to fit the space and account for the cross-fall to remove the gap from gate to ground (so the dog can't get out) (max 2870mm wide at the top and 2910mm at the base  -  both being horizontal measurements not sloping).  Therefore ends of gate will be vertical but top/bottom will be parallel to the ground. (parallelogram ???) 
The high side is the 2nd post of a standard end assembly and the low side has a 45degree support post off it into the ground. 
I think if I hinge from either the high or low side the slope (with regards to clearance) will allow the gate to swing the away from me (towards downslope) but not towards me (upslope) -  so i'm OK with the direction of swing. 
My question is - am I *best* to hinge the gate from the high side post or the low side ????

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Hinge from the high side with the hinge height set by the height required at the low side.  Put the gate on a support wheel (or two) and use lift off hinges.  As the gate opens and closes it'll rise up and down the hinge post to suit. 
The alternative is to use a normal fixed set of hinges (again on the high side but fixed to the high side height) and suspend a sub assembly below the gate that will (again) rise and fall with changes in ground level...

----------


## rrobor

Im going to advise the opposite hang on the low side and open downhill. My reason tor this is I assume the gate top will be level so that the gate will be a slight wedge shape. As such the weight of the gate and the height of the gate means that there is less leverage on the post if its hinged at the heavy end.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

My reasoning was based on the idea of using a plain old rectangular gate....not an odd shape - which rarely (if ever) works.  You only have to make a simple model of the gate and posts to understand why.....

----------


## rrobor

I on the other hand, have never seen a gate whose top was not level. But this is a choice, and that choice is for the poster to make.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Neither have I...

----------

